# 29er Klunker



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

State has the budget friendly 27.5 Klunker, but is anyone making a 29er Klunker besides Stooge Dirtbomber? After reading the comment section over at the Radavist I am kind of sold on getting a Klunker. I am partial to 29er(already have a 27.5+ bike & a gravel bike that can fit 29x2.1) but looking to add a klunker that can be ridden either geared or SS & can fit at least 29x2.4 tires but pref 2.6. Does such a thing exist? Thanks


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Spend the extra money and get a REEB Hooptie. Those things are awesome.

Hooptie - REEB Cycles


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

That looks good, but not sure if either size would fit me? Small might be close but will have to double check. Frame also cost a bit more than the Stooge Dirtbomb, but geo numbers for that aren't posted yet; so, I don't know about sizing yet. I get that more than 1-3 gears isn't in the spirit of OG klunkers but I prefer it for my area. I think the Hooptie will also be a bit lighter than the dirbomb, which is a bonus.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Grab a used Surly Pugsley - drop some 29ers on it and a sunrise bar - done.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

That could be a fun idea.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Mar 8, 2007)

When I was Klunkering my 1953 Schwinn it looked like 29s would fit, but I brazed the brake mounts for 26 inch wheels because I have some laying around at the time. I ran 26 x 2.4 Holly Rollers for years until the 26 x 2.75 Surly tires came out a few years back. Those are out of production now, I'm not sure what I'll run when my supply runs out.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

If you aren't in a hurry, Marino will build you a custom one for cheap. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------

